# Sony TV shows or display half size only?



## shreeux (Jan 19, 2018)

My Sony TV-KDL-32W674A  suddenly shows or display half size only...Any Idea..?

What to do...Need suggestion to repair or replacement.

*i.imgur.com/E8He3Bq.jpg


----------



## Minion (Jan 22, 2018)

It needs repair


----------



## shreeux (Jan 22, 2018)

Minion said:


> It needs repair



It was occasionally come and go...As of now fine.

If repair...how much will cost..any idea? what are the parts will affect to replace?


----------



## Minion (Jan 23, 2018)

shreeux said:


> It was occasionally come and go...As of now fine.
> 
> If repair...how much will cost..any idea? what are the parts will affect to replace?



I think display cable is loose though I have no idea how much Sony will charge you for the fix.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 23, 2018)

Minion said:


> I think display cable is loose though I have no idea how much Sony will charge you for the fix.



ok...But I was tried various cable also play video via USB...The same problem occurred.
Let's see how it will work..!!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 23, 2018)

shreeux said:


> It was occasionally come and go...As of now fine.
> 
> If repair...how much will cost..any idea? what are the parts will affect to replace?


I just saw 2 videos that corrected your problem by a weird solution. The links are below:









Note: I may be wrong but at least try once.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 23, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> I just saw 2 videos that corrected your problem by a weird solution. The links are below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for suggestions.......

But I saw both videos...In that video, the half-size display was blurring or slight color changing with black more with waves.

In my TV, the display was the completely cut aspect exact ratio of half size of the TV....like covered with blackboard or panel. Also, there are no pixel grains or noise.

Next time I try with some light hit... let's see what will happen...


----------



## Minion (Jan 24, 2018)

shreeux said:


> ok...But I was tried various cable also play video via USB...The same problem occurred.
> Let's see how it will work..!!


I meant display cable inside the TV.It's a ribbon connector.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 24, 2018)

Minion said:


> I meant display cable inside the TV.It's a ribbon connector.



Ooh...OkUnderstand.......


----------



## shreeux (Jun 5, 2018)

After several enquiry with technicians and Authorized center, Every one suggest panel replacement and some of them said Repairable. So I take chance send to service with local cost of 3k.

After 2 weeks TV shows same display extra lines...check below image.

*i.imgur.com/b16rPWe.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ctg8rrx.jpg


----------



## shreeux (Jun 5, 2018)

Now planning to buy TV.

Suggest good warranty period

Size 40 to 43
Future Proof

In my mind thinking if MI TV...Any view...

Members pls suggest

@Nerevarine
@bssunilreddy
@SaiyanGoku
@Minion


----------



## shreeux (Jun 5, 2018)

shreeux said:


> After several enquiry with technicians and Authorized center, Every one suggest panel replacement and some of them said Repairable. So I take chance send to service with local cost of 3k.
> 
> After 2 weeks TV shows same display extra lines...check below image.
> 
> ...



I don't how long  this will work...Now hectic to watch


----------



## Minion (Jun 6, 2018)

How much you are willing to spend?


----------



## shreeux (Jun 6, 2018)

Minion said:


> How much you are willing to spend?



30K...If any good features will extend accordingly.


----------



## Minion (Jun 8, 2018)

30k is not enough for 43 inch tvs and please don't consider mi tvs


----------



## shreeux (Jun 8, 2018)

Minion said:


> 30k is not enough for 43 inch tvs and please don't consider mi tvs


Mi has good features..
Compared to others also cheap...Any reason?

I choosed because of using Redmi Note 3 past 2 years...not facing any problem.

Pls suggest budget model


----------



## Minion (Jun 9, 2018)

If you are planning to get this one Mi LED Smart TV 4A 108 cm (43) Online at best Prices In India

then I would say go for it but if you are planning to get 4k one from mi then I strongly suggest against it.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 9, 2018)

Minion said:


> If you are planning to get this one Mi LED Smart TV 4A 108 cm (43) Online at best Prices In India
> 
> then I would say go for it but if you are planning to get 4k one from mi then I strongly suggest against it.



Me too choosed that 43 inch  1080 only.
Any one got this TV  in our forum members? How is review?

Most of them reviews are.good in Online.

Why you against 4k model in MI?
Not worth...or any cheat specifications?


----------



## meetdilip (Jun 9, 2018)

43 inch model has no Bluetooth. Also, I saw in a video that don't open the box and set it up yourselves. It has something to do with their terms and conditons, warranty something like that. Mi installation engineer will come and set it up

I don't think it support chromecast as well. Due to lack of Google Play Services, Netflix might not work right as well. A few apps in that league.


----------



## Minion (Jun 9, 2018)

shreeux said:


> Me too choosed that 43 inch  1080 only.
> Any one got this TV  in our forum members? How is review?
> 
> Most of them reviews are.good in Online.
> ...


4k one costs 45k and spending so much on a relatively new brand is not recommended. I would spend that money to get something from Sony, LG or Panasonic.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 9, 2018)

meetdilip said:


> 43 inch model has no Bluetooth. Also, I saw in a video that don't open the box and set it up yourselves. It has something to do with their terms and conditons, warranty something like that. Mi installation engineer will come and set it up
> 
> I don't think it support chromecast as well. Due to lack of Google Play Services, Netflix might not work right as well. A few apps in that league.



Thanks for Valuable point.

Why need  Bluetooth for TV?

Personally I don't prefer Any Streaming Services & DTH.

Always like Down loadable Video content play via USB.


----------



## meetdilip (Jun 9, 2018)

shreeux said:


> Why need Bluetooth for TV?



Thought you would be using Bluetooth head phones with TV


----------



## shreeux (Jun 9, 2018)

meetdilip said:


> Thought you would be using Bluetooth head phones with TV


Ok... While using Head phones...Having headaches.
So no problem...If Bluetooth not available.
Let me know any other valuable points


----------



## shreeux (Jun 9, 2018)

Minion said:


> 4k one costs 45k and spending so much on a relatively new brand is not recommended. I would spend that money to get something from Sony, LG or Panasonic.



Agreed your point 45K for new Branded.

But huge price difference on Other Brands in Existing Models.

Any Brand 4K model in valuable price?


----------



## Minion (Jun 10, 2018)

shreeux said:


> Agreed your point 45K for new Branded.
> 
> But huge price difference on Other Brands in Existing Models.
> 
> Any Brand 4K model in valuable price?



Panasonic TH-43EX600D 
link
TH-43EX600D 4K TV - Panasonic India

Get it from chroma where it is available for 44k


----------



## shreeux (Oct 10, 2018)

My existing Sony TV-KDL-32W674A suddenly shows or display half size only.

Actually, choose to buy Mi LED Smart TV 4A 43 only, Yesterday only released...Just tried luckily got it.

So, Yesterday booked luckily...!!!

*Pls suggest any Pros & Cons:- Mi LED Smart TV 4A PRO 49*

Can I buy separately for Wall mount?


*i.imgur.com/Xd3zjE9.png


@Nerevarine
@bssunilreddy
@SaiyanGoku 
@Minion 
@nac 
@Vyom 
@billubakra


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Oct 18, 2018)

shreeux said:


> My Sony TV-KDL-32W674A  suddenly shows or display half size only...Any Idea..?
> 
> What to do...Need suggestion to repair or replacement.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/E8He3Bq.jpg



for how many months did your Sony TV last?


----------



## shreeux (Oct 18, 2018)

Vineet Sharma said:


> for how many months did your Sony TV last?



Bought in Bangkok @ 26k on July'13
So, No Warranty applicable


----------



## shreeux (Oct 31, 2018)

Installed last week.

*i.imgur.com/vkfZNWw.jpg

*i.imgur.com/m4K372M.jpg

*i.imgur.com/umSco2d.jpg


----------



## shreeux (Oct 31, 2018)

Pls, Suggest there..........*How to connect Speaker to MI TV?*


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2018)

shreeux said:


> My existing Sony TV-KDL-32W674A suddenly shows or display half size only.
> 
> Actually, choose to buy Mi LED Smart TV 4A 43 only, Yesterday only released...Just tried luckily got it.
> 
> ...


Congrats for the new TV.
Let us know how it is.
For reviews just check some youtube videos.


----------



## billubakra (Nov 1, 2018)

shreeux said:


> Bought in Bangkok @ 26k on July'13
> So, No Warranty applicable


Since you bought the sealed box with you, was there any custom issue?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 1, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Since you bought the sealed box with you, was there any custom issue?


I think custom laws were different back then.In fact govt changed laws after complaints from TV manufacturers that many people were bringing LCD TV from abroad free of cost not just for personal use but also for selling in grey market(& in fact it was true). That is why govt changed laws to make bringing new LCD TV from abroad a costly affair & there is no benefit now for doing it.


----------



## billubakra (Nov 1, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> I think custom laws were different back then.In fact govt changed laws after complaints from TV manufacturers that many people were bringing LCD TV from abroad free of cost not just for personal use but also for selling in grey market(& in fact it was true). That is why govt changed laws to make bringing new LCD TV from abroad a costly affair & there is no benefit now for doing it.


But I guess sealed boxes of mobiles, tv's etc. always attracted custom duties, before any modification of laws also.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 1, 2018)

billubakra said:


> But I guess sealed boxes of mobiles, tv's etc. always attracted custom duties, before any modification of laws also.


Not exactly.You can't transport a TV outside of its packing & there is no way to differentiate between a new & a safely stored old packing other then carefully inspecting the sealing tapes which nobody has the time for at customs(they just use xray scanners for detecting hidden goods,drugs,money,gold etc). People were bringing in 32"/40" LCD TV from abroad by declaring them as personal good just like laptop without paying any custom duty. Many of these ended up selling in grey markets. Because of all the complaints & tax loss govt banned this rule of free bringing in for LCD TVs. I think now the only way for bringing such TVs from abroad is by declaring them as used goods provided you stayed in foreign for more than a few months plus you are not going back soon either(like those IT companies sending people abroad for assignments of few months/years).


----------



## shreeux (Nov 1, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Congrats for the new TV.
> Let us know how it is.
> For reviews just check some youtube videos.



As of now all ok...Check below image screenshot of youtube.

Not subscribed any Streaming sites.....Instead of using Kodi & MoviesHD works fine.

Now AMAZON PRIME, NETFLIX also support.

*i.imgur.com/vIeMawL.jpg


----------



## shreeux (Nov 1, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Since you bought the sealed box with you, was there any custom issue?



Yes sealed box only, No custom issue. I was bought before the policy changed.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 1, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> I think custom laws were different back then.In fact govt changed laws after complaints from TV manufacturers that many people were bringing LCD TV from abroad free of cost not just for personal use but also for selling in grey market(& in fact it was true). That is why govt changed laws to make bringing new LCD TV from abroad a costly affair & there is no benefit now for doing it.



Yes, absolutely.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 11, 2018)

*@Moderator*

Pls, Close this Thread.


----------

